# Yellow question mark under SM Bus Controller???



## A. Baker (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Pentium 4 (2.8GHz) PC with an ASUS P4P-800E Deluxe motherboard.
I loaded Windows XP home (SP1) and the ASUS motherboard CD - without any problems. My 120GB serial hard drive seems to work OK.

When I went to Device Manage, I noticed a yellow question mark for:
SM Bus Controller.

What is this? And how do I fix this problem???

(I'm not sure if this is related to the problem, but I'm also having problems installing my Win XP Promise FastTrak 378 Controller. In my BIOS, the "Onboard Promise Controller is: DISABLED.)

Please help!!!


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like you didn't install everything from the CD. Have you installed the chipset drivers? Or, you may need to download the updated chipset software from ASUS.

In order for the Promise controller to work, you must enable it in BIOS, and set it for either RAID or IDE.


----------

